# Nice looking Jaguar 3 speed added to the gaggle



## Jim Barnard (Feb 9, 2019)

This Blue Beauty is added to the collection with very little done to her. I added a new reflector, headlight and decal to get her finished up. Thanks to Harpo for this and the great Florida Green Hornet he released to me last month!


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 9, 2019)

Nothing like a Blue Beauty. Early 61 model judging by the Starburst badge and full fork pins, which are somewhat rare on the 61 models.


----------



## Dizzle Problems (Feb 9, 2019)

Beautiful!! Love it!


----------



## bikerbluz (Feb 10, 2019)

Nice!!


----------

